# horrible shock



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

i was takin my daughter for a walk on the beach and half way down we heard birds so i took her to see what it was and as i got up the sand dune i got a shock bearing in mind am in england its freezin and raining i saw 2 budgies in a tiny hamster cage i didnt even hesitate i put them under the pram and coverd them with the babys spare blanket over them luckily i had a spare rat cage that is alot bigger than what they were in i went to the local petshop and got some bird food they only budgie i have had is when i was 3 lol so am not to sure about them so i have looked all over the internt they look healthy and are actuall quit friendly i am deffoo going to take them to the vet and if they are ok i will be keeping thwm my daugher loves them


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

well done for finding these poor lil birds.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

aww those poor birds... i have a budgie he was donated to me by my nan hehe.. hes a chirpy fella and altho doesnt like human touch is very happy he has plenty of bird toys in his cage .. he loves fighting with his mirror hehe. However the chirping is rather annoying at times he competes with everything, he was even in the kitchen whilst we were watching tv and he would compete with the kettle


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

It makes me so sad that people would do that to their animals  But so lucky for the birds that you found them!


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

i no it broke my heart i have never wanted birds before but they are lovely i have an appontment with the vet hope they are ok :S


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats so terrible someone could leave them like that.
Take care of those poor birds


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Poor birds, but I am glad you found them


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

people like you make be have faith in humanity. I happen to personally know a number of people who would have just kept walking. Thank you so much for helping our little birdie friends!

I'm an avid bird lover myself and am saving up so that I may one day own a Timneh African Grey.


----------

